# Introducing "Oddball", my new Trek 69er build.



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

FULL ALBUM: Trek 69er "Oddball" - Imgur

After racing XC last year on a Superfly, I just wanted to do something different in 2013. What could be more different than a fully rigid 69er single speed?

So I spent roughly 3 months scouring the web and calling bike shops around the country looking for a NEW 2007-2008 Trek 69er single speed frame in a 17.5". I randomly found a Craigslist ad out of North Dakota and actually found a new frame. The guy was very cool and gave me a fair deal. I decided from the get-go that I was going to do a really good build. I found a few of the stock Maverick forks that came with the bike, but I heard they are a pain in the ass and I wanted to go rigid. I built the bike over this winter while slowly accumulating parts at the shop where I work. Final build weight: 17.4 pounds

Below is the build list.

Frame: 17.5" Trek 69er SS
Fork: Niner Carbon Rigid
Wheels: Stan's Crest, DT Swiss Supercomp Spokes, Chris King Ceramic hubset
Tires: 29" 2.4 Maxxis Ardent EXO, 26" 2.25 Maxxis Ardent EXO
Crank: Sram XO
Chainring: MRP 32t Bling Ring
Cog: Chris King 18t
Pedals: Shimano XTR
Saddle: Fizik Gobi XM K:IUM rails
Seatpost: Bontrager XXX carbon
Handlebars: Bontrager RXL carbon
Stem: Bontrager XXX carbon
Headset: Chris King
Brakeset: Shimano XTR Trail w/ XT 160 rotors


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Frickin awesome bike! I have the 2009 69er (geared), and it's not as nice as yours. I'm pleased to see how nice that niner fork looks with that frame.


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

wjphillips said:


> Frickin awesome bike! I have the 2009 69er (geared), and it's not as nice as yours. I'm pleased to see how nice that niner fork looks with that frame.


Thanks. Yeah, I was kind of sketchy on the fork but it turned out to be a nice build in the end.


----------



## msula03 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Trek 69er looks great*

I'm curious how much you paid for the frame? I found a nicely built 69er on CL w xo components throughout in white for $1000. I can't find any information on these bikes for pricing.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice, very nice in fact, but then I'm a big fan of the whole "69er" concept (I have four of them)...


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

Andy R said:


> Nice, very nice in fact, but then I'm a big fan of the whole "69er" concept (I have four of them)...


Nice! I was lucky enough to find this frame brand new from a guy in North Dakota. Thought I would never be able to find one.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

I didn't mean that I have four Trek 69er's, by the way. I have a Trek Top Fuel 69er but the others are all Singular Hummingbirds - well, one is really my wife's, that has an 8 speed Alfine IGH fitted. My two are both singlespeeds.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

heyitsmebob said:


> What could be more different than a fully rigid 69er single speed?


The Trek 69er was sold as a SS 69er. Not normally rigid, but, i wouldn't call it different. It was available for purchase from the bike shop. Still a beautiful bike.

Now, my rigid 9ber built from a 26" frame is one of a kind 










BTW, upgraditus is incurable. Since this photo, i have changed the rear tire, sprocket, chainring, seat, brakes, handlebars, grips, fork, and bottle cage. Next up is a new from wheel. Never ending...


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

Again, what could be more different than a rigid 69er single speed? I'll take a purpose built 69er geometry over slapping a big wheel on a small wheel frame any day.


The Trek 69er was sold in many variations in very few numbers. SS, Geared and Full suspension geared. Won't find another 69er with this level of quality in the build. I could upgrade...umm...maybe the saddle to carbon rails? A carbon cage?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

heyitsmebob said:


> Again, what could be more different than a rigid 69er single speed? I'll take a purpose built 69er geometry over slapping a big wheel on a small wheel frame any day.


When suspension correct fork is used, the big wheel rolls over stuff better and yet maintains the original geometry. The 650b rear also rolls over stuff better than the 26" but is close enough to remain near the weight of a smaller wheel. With the EBB, i even keep my BB low for center of gravity. So, purpose built geometry doesn't mean its better. My 9ber is as nimble, more fun, and rolls over stuff better than my purpose built Trek 6700.

Although, you wouldn't be a proud bike owner/rider if you didn't think your bike was better. That mentality will help keep cash in your pocket. lol.



heyitsmebob said:


> The Trek 69er was sold in many variations in very few numbers. SS, Geared and Full suspension geared. Won't find another 69er with this level of quality in the build. I could upgrade...umm...maybe the saddle to carbon rails? A carbon cage?


You could upgrade a lot. Carbon doesn't make everything better. Maybe a wide Blunt 35 up front to widen the Ardent footprint... or, a Knard 3.0...


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

Upgrade a lot? Don't know about that one. To each his own, but stacked up toe toe, I think mine takse the cake in the component category. Feel so strongly, make a thread for your bike. I won't come in and hijack it either, but would probably come in and say "Hi, nice bike!" That's just me though I guess.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I want I want!


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I did say it was a nice bike in post #8...



jetboy23 said:


> Still a beautiful bike.


I was only pointing out that the "oddball" and "what could be more different" reference is really just a production bike with upgraded components. A lot of ppl put rigid forks on frames usually with suspension, so, thats not incredibly unique.

You started the "my bike is better" deal the moment you assumed i simply slapped a big wheel on a 26" frame. A lot of calculation and testing went into how my bike climbs, descends, and handles. Not just money in the "components", but, what works best.

Again, beautiful production bike with the best components possible. Enjoy your ride.


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks dick.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice ride. Good to find like minded people! 

I actually own three of these bikes (Trek 69er FS, Trek 69er HT, Trek 69er SS). Come to think of it, I have five if you count two frames I have for sale - one of which is a TBrown SS medium just like yours (next time!).

Anyway, just wanted to give some positive stroking on a cool bike and awesome platform. Not sure if you still have the Maverick but I absolutely love my DUC32s and if you get it protuned they're even better. I put one on the 69er FS to match my SS characteristics. You might want to experiment with it too.

It's funny but the only two of the products I love most are at a marketplace deadend - 69er and Maverick. Bucking the trend!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That's what I want. The Travis Brown root beer brown 69er with the matching Maverick fork!


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

Im building a 79er' haha 27.5 / 650b rear wheel, steel frame steel rigid fork, wide DH bars, oh and of course it will be a singlespeed.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Before I got my Trek 69er, I converted a Gary Fisher Tassajara to a rigid 69er. It worked very well. I still have that tass frame in a box in the garage. Maybe I'll sell it someday.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

*Oddstanding!!*

Great job Bob! *I love that bike*...one of my favorite quotes comes to mind looking at it and reading and, of course, saving it to my bike porn..._"If someone starts a criticism with "You should..." or "You shouldn't...", walk away immediately!" _- Paul Westerberg.

Rep given and porn saved:thumbsup:


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice! Up until last year Trek still had some of those frames in their warehouse. A friend of mine has one with the matching fork. I vote for taking off the stickers on the rims, the newer Stan's stickers just stand out a little too much IMO. Anyway enjoy it! I went from riding an Epic to a fully rigid SS and have no plans on going back.


----------



## EstebanRapido (Jun 4, 2010)

jetboy23 said:


> The Trek 69er was sold as a SS 69er. Not normally rigid, but, i wouldn't call it different. It was available for purchase from the bike shop. Still a beautiful bike.
> 
> Now, my rigid 9ber built from a 26" frame is one of a kind
> 
> ...


Wait, I can throw a Rigid 29er fork and wheel on my old 6700 and get away with it?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

someone is offering me a stock 69er for 650, fair price? thinking i should just save my money for a fatbike instead.


----------



## EstebanRapido (Jun 4, 2010)

Unless you spend a lot of time in the snow, I wouldn't bother with a fatbike.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fishcreek said:


> someone is offering me a stock 69er for 650, fair price? thinking i should just save my money for a fatbike instead.


Is it the root beer brown version? That's a pretty good price if its in great condition.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Is it the root beer brown version? That's a pretty good price if its in great condition.


Yes, similar to OP's bike with maverick fork. I just hate the fact that there is not much choices for integrated stem.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

EstebanRapido said:


> Unless you spend a lot of time in the snow, I wouldn't bother with a fatbike.


Well seems like we only have three months of warm weather here so might as well invest on one.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fishcreek said:


> Yes, similar to OP's bike with maverick fork. I just hate the fact that there is not much choices for integrated stem.


Is it a medium?


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

heyitsmebob said:


> Nice! I was lucky enough to find this frame brand new from a guy in North Dakota. Thought I would never be able to find one.


Do you have that guy's name by chance?


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> Well seems like we only have three months of warm weather here so might as well invest on one.


Thats a good price but the fork is going to be the weak component. With Maverick out of business and parts availability questionable you could get it and swap the fork like Bob did. $650 isn't a bad price at all if you just swapped the fork. I can't complain about my fatbike though being that we have snow 6 months out of the year!


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

msula03 said:


> I'm curious how much you paid for the frame? I found a nicely built 69er on CL w xo components throughout in white for $1000. I can't find any information on these bikes for pricing.


Google Bikepedia trek 69er.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Carver makes a nice/affordable 96er frame ($400). You can also run a 650b out back on it. Just FYI for anyone who might be interested.


----------



## singlespeed_shep (Jul 29, 2010)

I've always been a fan of those treks since they came out.

Looks nice with the niner fork too.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

heyitsmebob, i love you build. how is the rear clearance with 2.25? you think 2.4 will fit?


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

I know I am dragging an old thread. Looking @ an oddball. What's the point of the smaller rear wheel?


----------

